# Poorly Buzz



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor Buzz is not well, he has had loose poos this afternoon, then came in from the garden and was sick.....My 6 years old then said 'Mummy Buzz's paws are all wet' initially i thought he has just had a paddle in his water bowl but then noticed he was drooling and salvating really badly.
Called the vet and they said bring him straight in, she thinks he has eaten something that has dissagreed with him. They gave him and injection, his temperature was fine but hes not a happy bunny.
Was very unimpressed with the themometer up his bum and is now in his crate with a slight violated look about him.
Has anyone elses dogs eaten something from the garden thats made them sick?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

poor buzz, what kind of plants do you have in your garden, do you use any weed killer slug pellets. 

would someone have been able to throw something in your garden. 


how is he now. has he been sick or anything again. is he drinking ok.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor Buzz!  I really hope he gets better soon. Xxxx


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

No chemicals been used or slug pelletts in the garden but it is an old established garden with lots of green plants.....
He hasnt been sick again and has a little bit if the food the vet gave me fr sensitive tummies and has had a drink. The salvating seems to have slowed down since he has had a sleep..


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

Poor Buzz, hope he is on the mend.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

AH - Buzz - get well soon little fella - and stop finding naughty nasties to eat!
x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope Buzz is feeling better soon


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh no he sounds so poorly. What a worry. I wonder what it was he ate. I do hope he feels much better tomorrow xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope every thing is on the mend now, hope Buzz is on the mend x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh poor Buzz, I hope he's better soon. It is a worry what they eat in the garden and you can't follow them around all the time. I keep removing black berries from underneath a laurel at the end of our garden and from the branches as the dogs seem interested.

Hope he picks up soon.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Poor Buzz! Well done for getting him along to the vets. Those anti sickness injections work wonders. I remember when Rufus had a thermometer thrust up his behind as a young pup .....Gareth and I were in hysterics at the expression on his face!

Hope you see improvement very soon.

Karen x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope Buzz makes a quick recovery; a month or so ago someone posted a list of all the toxic garden plants. A couple of dogs got sick from eating fallen cherries. Apple pips are also toxic.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your get well wishes, he seems much better, interesting about the apply pips as we had an apple tree in the garden which fell down in a storm the winter just gone however i do find the odd rotting apply, will have a full sweep of the garden tomorrow


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

poor buzz! my wispa was sick last wednesday lots of sick and then she hid under the bushes in the back garden, had to crawl under and pull her out, she was very sleepy so phoned the vet who said starve her and plenty of water. we went the next day for a check up and all was ok, i think she must of found something in the park when my back was turned.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Hope Buzz makes a quick recovery; a month or so ago someone posted a list of all the toxic garden plants. A couple of dogs got sick from eating fallen cherries. Apple pips are also toxic.


Well that's the last time I think it's sweet when Nacho tears the apples of our trees. We have over a dozen apple trees in our garden and I'm always catching Nacho with an apple in his mouth - so far no upset tummies though but I will definitely be keeping a closer eye on him now. 

Thanks


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Poor Buzz...hope he recovers very soon. Rocky eats anything and everything from the garden if he can get away with it...I have to watch him like a hawk, sadly. I am hoping that the stagbar I've ordered keeps him so busy chewing that we will lose interest in the greenery. Pigs ears and hi life daily dental sticks keep him busy too  x


----------

